

Here's Apple's first design for a wearable device-from 1985 - dsr12
http://qz.com/123847/heres-apples-first-design-for-a-wearable-device-from-1985/

======
gdubs
The post on frog design's site has more details and imagery:
[http://designmind.frogdesign.com/blog/snow-white-steve-
jobs-...](http://designmind.frogdesign.com/blog/snow-white-steve-jobs-and-
apples-awakening-as-a-global-design-leader.html)

